# new 3mi. pier



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i gotta know... how was the first day befor the rain??? any luck? im going sun morn if the weather lets me out the house and im bringin live finger mullet and maybe some fiddler crabs or live shrimp if i feel like stopping by outcast. i plan to go alteast 3 or 4 times a week day and night befor they slap the fee down. im sure its gonna be outrageous like pcola pier.


----------



## Reelsouthern (Jan 26, 2010)

sounds cool you have to let us know how your luck turns out. Planning to be back home from over sea around the 10 of Feb. and itching to get out on the water and try my luck out.


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

well im going out their here in a min after the rain takeing shrimp squid and fidlers well see what happens


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

The paper this AM is talking about $2 - 2.50 when they start charging.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

2 50 aint bad at all. considering u can even drive on it. thats an awesome price and awesome news


----------

